# ace4 in South Sulawesi (December 28 - January 5): visiting Makassar, Tana Toraja, and more...



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

greetings to all...:wave:

this time i want to share my travel to South Sulawesi, a province in Sulawesi island located in eastern Indonesia.



i spent most time in the capital city of the province, Makassar. besides that, i also took a side trip going around the southern part of the province (yellow line on the map), visiting the wonderful white sands of Bira Beach...

in addition, i also get the chance to visit Tana Toraja and have a look at the unique culture of the Toraja people, including their unique burial rituals (blue line on the map)...

in general, i have to say that i'm satisfied with this travel to South Sulawesi. i've discovered unique culture that previously i didn't realise although it is still within Indonesia. there are a lot of tourism attraction as well in this province, too bad they're not in quite good condition and really less promoted to the outside world... however for those who are willing to explore i feel will find many things to enjoy here...

of course what i enjoy most from here is the endless culinary tourism that is available, i say it is one of the most satisfying that i have from visiting several different areas around Indonesia...

anyway let's start the thread and i hope you enjoy...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i arrived in Sultan Hasanuddin International Airport... wow i'm really amazed at the architecture of this airport, it is so modern, huge, and spacious... i guess this is currently the best looking airport in Indonesia...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i was taken to eat a local dish here, called Coto Makassar...:drool: i was surprised that it is open 24 hours and it gets crowded at nights filled with local residents want to hang out and have some coffee as well... 

anyway this dish is beef soup made with beef, also including some innards such as lungs, heart, etc. and it is eaten with rice that is made into cubes...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

a brief introduction to Makassar - Makassar is the 6th largest city in Indonesia with a population of 1.1 million. it can also be said as the gateway into eastern Indonesia, and would be the most developed city in the region. it is home to ethnic Makassar and Bugis. previously it was the center of the Gowa-Tallo kingdom before it fell to Dutch control in late 17th century. when compared to some other major cities in Indonesia, then it can be said that development progress here is quite rapid with many projects happening...

the next day we went to Tanjung Bunga. it is a new development area in Makassar built on reclaimed land...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

inside Tanjung Bunga










*a residential project for relocation of fisherman living in slums around the area...









this is TransKalla project U/C... it is designed to be the largest indoor theme park in eastern Indonesia


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

we came here to look for plants and flowers...









some rickshaw drivers relaxing...









development of elite housing in Tanjung Bunga...









looking at Mall GTC









Barombong Bridge... it borders Makassar city with Makassar regency







[/QUOTE]


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

on the way to Losari Beach


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

in Losari Beach... it is the centrepoint for hangout for local residents... it is usually crowded with people during sunset...









*if you want to know what i look like...




























looking at Makassar Exhibition Center









looking at buildings in the waterfront


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

passing through the coastal side of Makassar


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

passing by Jalan Sulawesi, the Chinatown of Makassar...


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ace4 said:


> i was taken to eat a local dish here, called Coto Makassar...:drool: ]


Here its' called Soto, damn I like it too!


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
it's a local variety of soto in Makassar... i think soto usually uses coconut milk, but the one in Makassar uses more of the flavour that comes out when boiling the beef...


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

if I don't eat beef and I go to Indonesia will there be chicken or fish for me to eat???


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

^^ nope. There is cockroach for you . j/k

Makassar is quite well-developed; with brand-new shophouses and modern new cars. Indonesia has good infrastructure, especially when comparison is made against countries with similar income level. 

Since am a beach-lover , can you tell me the quality of beach in Sulsel .


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

Pivra said:


> if I don't eat beef and I go to Indonesia will there be chicken or fish for me to eat???


don't worry there is a lot of variety of food eaten in Indonesia... i guess it depends on the area where you go to...:banana:



Skyprince said:


> ^^ nope. There is cockroach for you . j/k
> 
> Makassar is quite well-developed; with brand-new shophouses and modern new cars. Indonesia has good infrastructure, especially when comparison is made against countries with similar income level.
> 
> Since am a beach-lover , can you tell me the quality of beach in Sulsel .


i guess when compared to other cities in Indonesia, i think infrastructure level of Makassar is one of the best in the country...

regarding beaches, there are many small islands just off the coast of Makassar with white sands and blue water. unfortunately when i was there it was raining heavily everyday so that i couldn't take a boat there... anyway later on this thread i will show you Bira Beach with its white sandy beaches...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

passing by Jalan Ahmad Yani, the main road of Makassar city...


















one highrise U/C called Bosowa Tower


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

some views from Karebosi Square - it is the main city square, there is a revitalisation project going on here to make it look much nicer as a gathering point for local residents...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

some other views of Makassar



























Fajar Tower - right now the tallest building in Makassar


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

another highrise project in Makassar, i think it is Royal Residences









i had lunch... it is fish head (i think carp). one dish is made into curry while the other one is deep fried...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

in this first day in South Sulawesi i also took a trip passing by Bone regency and Sinjai regency going through the southern part of South Sulawesi province (yellow line on the map)

food that is prepared for us in Bone regency









and dessert... there is a pudding with brown sugar and also some type of processed banana cake...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

we stopped by at Sinjai regency. this is a fisherman's port full with activity at night time




























we also ate some fresh seafood here that has just been caught by the fishermen...:drool:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

a typical breakfast in South Sulawesi... yellow rice with many dishes...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

one of the reason i also come in this trip around the south part of the province is because i want to see Bira Beach... wow i'm impressed with its white sandy beach... look like vanilla ice cream...

one of the accomodation in Bira Beach









dolphin statue









looking at white sands...:drool:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

our lunch in Bantaeng regency


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

some views on the way from Bantaeng regency to Jeneponto regency


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

in Jeneponto regency


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

All those foods..., soooo yummmy! I like seafood so much. Meaning that i have to visit Makassar when i pay a visit to Indonesia.


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

^^
yup...:yes: i have to say Makassar has some of the best food in Indonesia...:drool: especially when it comes to seafood...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i did not go anywhere on 31/12/2008

lunch that i get...









we went someplace in the afternoon and got this food...

it's called green banana... it's half ripe banana wrapped in some kind of pudding, and eaten with rose syrup and fla...









deep fried banana with chili...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i took some pics of Makassar from where i was...


















Makassar panorama
scroll --->>>


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

happy new year fireworks...:banana:


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

the next day i took a tour visiting the tourist attractions in Makassar. the first stop is Fort Rotterdam...

this fort was built by the Dutch in late 17th century after the Gowa-Tallo kingdom fell under Dutch control. i have to say that Fort Rotterdam is one of the best remaining Dutch architecture in Indonesia, and one of the most grand as well...:banana: there are also several museums here, unfortunately most was closed because of new year holiday...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

inside the museum


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

on the way to another tourist sight in Makassar


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

i visited the tomb of Prince Diponegoro. he is a national hero who led the Java Wars from 1825-1830 against the Dutch. when the war was over, he was exiled to Makassar until his death and buried here...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

after that i took a stop at Al Markaz Al Islami Mosque. it is one of the largest mosque in Makassar


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

on the way to another tourist sight, this time in Sungguminasa regency...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

inside Syekh Yusuf's tomb... he was active in spreading Islam in eastern Indonesia around the 16th - 17th century... he was later on exiled by the Dutch to Sri Lanka and South Africa. it is said that his tomb is also located in Sri Lanka and South Africa...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

after that i visited Balla Lompoa Museum. this building used to be the palace for the kings of Gowa-Tallo kingdom. it is now a museum displaying some of the royal galleries of the former kingdom...

a bit of history - during its peak in the 17th century the Gowa-Tallo kingdom ruled all of Sulawesi and the neighbouring islands in eastern Indonesia. however, it declined when the Dutch allied with Gowa-Tallo's rival kingdom the Bone took control of Makassar in 1667...



















some collections inside the museum...


----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## ace4 (Dec 12, 2006)

and then visiting the tomb of Gowa kings, including the tomb of Sultan Hasanuddin, a national hero who fought Dutch occupation in South Sulawesi



















this one is Sultan Hasanuddin's tomb









this one is Sultan Alauddin's tomb, who ruled the Gowa-Tallo kingdom during its peak just before the Dutch came...


----------

